
House rep suggests converting Google, Facebook, Twitter into public utilities - cmurf
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/17/facebook-public-utility/
======
sharemywin
amazon, netflix, microsoft, oracle, ibm, apple? how do you draw the line?

The only thing I can come up with is the bigger a company is the more diluted
it's ownership should be. kind of like socialism 2.0

